# MAX Core Errors



## admansta (Jan 6, 2006)

Guys, hope you can help....

I have Radeon 9200 128mb

Max mem and artifact search works OK.

Max Core runs up to about 280 then drops from there every quarter sec giving errors and finaly finished running at 100!!!

IS this normal?
SHould I just set max core to 275 and see how it works?

THanks Adam


----------



## admansta (Jan 6, 2006)

Tried running with core at 270 and mem at 225.

Machine crashes as soon as it tries to run 3d. Open GL or Direct X.

runs perfectly on default settings for my card - core 250 mem 200

Have seen guys posting here with 128mb 9200's using 300+ core?

Any help would be great guys.

Adam


----------



## ButchA (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont know but i think its not possible to overclock in that range, if the gpu would clock @ 280 it would be a 12% higher core as it should, and thats a lot for a -excuse me- lowmid range gpu.

If u set the clock manually to 275, start the "Show 3D View" run it about 5 Minutes and then Scan for Artifacts, if nothing to bother - have fun ^^

At least i would advise you to buy a new gpu @ www.mad-moxx.de

Hope that was a little Help & sry for my bad english


----------



## admansta (Jan 13, 2006)

THanks for the reply I'll try it at 275 then do the scan and see how I go.

I might look at getting a new card soon once I have the cash.

Cheers,

Adam


----------

